# Schwimmteich -Enten-Zekarien -Häufigkeit-Erfahrungen?



## Heidelberger (3. Apr. 2016)

Guten Morgen,
melde mich hier auch mal wieder mit einem Thema das an verschiedenen Stellen hier schon beschrieben wurde: Leider besuchen uns auch jetzt wieder, wie im letzten Frühjahr, __ Enten. Zwar vertreiben wir die nach Möglichkeit, kommen aber gerne im Morgengrauen und vor 6 Uhr möchte ich eigentlich nicht aufstehen. Zunächst habe ich also gerade einen "Entenschreck" mit Wasserstrahl bestellt.
Was mich hier interessiert, sind Erfahrungen - wie häufig kommt das überhaupt vor -nicht alle Enten übertragen ja diese __ Parasiten zwangsläufig, also bei wieviel Prozent der Teiche ist/wurde das überhaupt ein Thema? (letztes Jahr war es bei uns noch Keines und ich hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt).
Also freue mich über Antworten von Schwimmteichbesitzern mit zeitweiligem Entenbesuch und Befall mit Zekarien  (was ja an Hautausschlägen sichtbar wird) ja oder nein (natürlich auch gerne mit erfolgreichen Gegenmaßnahmen).
Vielen Dank!
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Wild (4. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Martin,
ich habe keinen Schwimmteich, aber einen Gartenteich mit etwa 25qm und leider auch Zekarien. Diese sind auch durch __ Enten eingeschleppt wurden. Deshalb gahe ich im Sommer nur noch mit Wathose in den Teich.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## trampelkraut (6. Apr. 2016)

Und was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## ThorstenC (6. Apr. 2016)

Nur Spaß. ..
Bei mir sind die __ Enten extrem beratungsresistent...
Kaum aufgescheucht......sind sie wieder da.
Bei kostenloser Kost und Logie kommen sie gerne.
Gehen ungern.
Mit dem Einschleppen von __ Parasiten ist es auch unschön.
Und wenn ich sie bitte, wieder wegzufliegen schnattern sie immer
FLEISCHFRESSER, reissen alle Pflanzen raus und schei... alles voll.
Aber Chefin sagt immer,
Wir schaffen das.

Zum Glück noch keine Zerkarienbisse bemerkt...

Wikipedia hat zu Zerkarien einiges.
Gut ist, dass die Tierchen mit 700-800ym grösser als mein TF Siebgewebe sind....
Da kommt Hoffnung auf, dass der TF zumindest das Problem reduzieren kann.


----------



## Heidelberger (13. Apr. 2016)

Danke euch!
Konsequentes Vertreiben scheint zu helfen - bei uns jedenfalls -steh immer um halb 6 auf -die letzten Tage war Ruhe. Wenn wir sie erwischen, werfe ich mit allem was gerade greifbar ist angefangen vom Hausschlappen bis hin zu Kieselsteinen, die immer griffbereit sind. Habe mir einen Entenschreck gekauft, allerdings noch nicht im Einsatz. Vielleicht gehts auch ohne. Hoffe einfach, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Zekarienbefalls trotz Entenbesuch nicht so hoch ist...
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Martin, 

wie ich Deinem Avatar entnehme hast Du einen Hund?

Hunde lieben __ Enten!

Unsere Hunde haben gelernt, dass sie Enten jagen dürfen (und nur dann), wenn sie in den Tümpeln sind
und Tauben, wenn sie im Stall sind (was nur die verwilderten Haustauben betrifft - alle anderen brüten 
draußen). 

Die Hunde machen das mit wahrer Begeisterung, denn sie jagen für ihr Leben gerne und da sie es sonst nicht 
dürfen, sind diese Ziele besonders begehrt. 

Teich und Stall werden den ganzen Tag genauestens überwacht. 

Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen: aus rund 30 Tauben im Stall letztes Jahr sind 3 Tauben 
geworden (und die werden wir auch noch schaffen  ) und 
die Enten haben dieses Jahr erstmals bisher unsere Tümpel ausgespart bei ihrer Brutplatzsuche. 

LG
Sunny


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> wie ich Deinem Avatar entnehme hast Du einen Hund?
> 
> Hunde lieben __ Enten!



2 von unseren 3 auch.

aber am liebsten sind Enten ihnen natürlich auch wenn sie im Ofen liegen (dann wird sogar unser 13jährige Cocker noch auf sie aufmerksam und wieder richtig munter und "bewacht" dann den Backofen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Tanny (13. Apr. 2016)

Eben "segelte" die April mail von W.D. Storl in meinen Posteingang. 

Er beschreibt u.a., wie die fett gefütterten __ Enten aus dem Tal geflogen kamen und sich an seinem Froschlaich 
gütlich tun wollten. 

Er habe den Ruf eines Greifvogels nachgemacht und das habe die Enten verscheucht. 

Keine Ahnung, ob es funktioniert. 

Aber vielleicht solltest Du mal ein paar Habicht und Seeadlerrufe auf Band aufnehmen 
(gibt ja Vogelstimm CDs und sicher im Internet auch abrufbare Seiten mit entsprechenden Tonaufnahmen)
und das ganze immer, wenn die Enten auf dem Teich landn, abspielen und schauen, was geschieht?

Vielleicht funktioniert auch eine Hechtsilhouette im Wasser? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Apr. 2016)

Hat es schon jemand mit einer Vogelscheuche versucht?


----------



## lollo (14. Apr. 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hat es schon jemand mit einer Vogelscheuche versucht?


hat er doch schon versucht.  


Heidelberger schrieb:


> Konsequentes Vertreiben scheint zu helfen - bei uns jedenfalls -steh immer um halb 6 auf -die letzten Tage war Ruhe. Wenn wir sie erwischen, werfe ich mit allem was gerade greifbar ist angefangen vom Hausschlappen bis hin zu Kieselsteinen, die immer griffbereit sind


----------



## Heidelberger (14. Apr. 2016)

Zur Vogelscheuche -ja ich wirke: meist unrasiert und  dazu noch langsam ergrauend -schon ein paar Tage keine mehr gesichtet.
Zum Hund: Ist unser 4. Hund und der erste Hund, der 0 Interesse an der Jagd hat. Ist zwar ein ausgesprochener Wasserhund -war als Junghund ein Problem -wollte, wenn wir in Urlaub an GEwässern waren alle Menschen retten und aus dem Wasser ziehen -die Menschen wollten nur nie gerettet werden. Er hat aber jetzt akzeptiert, dass er nicht in den Teich darf und hält sich auch daran und das wollen wir nicht ändern -ein 55kg- Hund nass und dann ins Haus -nein danke! Außerdem, wie oben erwähnt keinerlei Jagdinteresse...
Gruß, Martin


----------



## jolantha (13. März 2021)

Diesen Thread habe ich letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal gelesen, und seitdem will ich keine __ Enten mehr auf meinem Teich. 
Das wissen die natürlich nicht, und jetzt waren sie schon 2 x wieder da. 
Ich sehe jetzt mittlerweile überall große, dicKe , fette Zerkarien im Wasser, die mich sofort anfallen würden, wenn ich in meinen Teich gehe. 
Meine Enten sind mittlerweile so dickfällig, daß sie nicht mehr wegfliegen. Hund habe ich keinen mehr. 
Wer hat Erfahrung, mit Zerkarien, was richten die an ?
Dann bitte noch Vertreibungsmöglichkeiten für die Enten.


----------



## troll20 (13. März 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wer hat Erfahrung, mit Zerkarien, was richten die an


Schau mal auf Wiki, da ist alles gut beschrieben. Der Rest steht hier im Forum gut versteckt


----------

